# LCD wont sleep now that im using HDMI



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey guys, 

i switched to using the HDMI port on my LCD and now when the computer tries to turn off the LCD it shows a blue screen.

is there any fix to this?

8400gs
dvi -> hdmi cable
asus VH222H


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 29, 2010)

None of my monitors can go into sleep mode when using HDMI as well.  From what I've seen personally, it's just the nature of the beast.

Looking at some other forums, your monitor (well one that's really close to it at least) just can't go into sleep mode with HDMI...  Check it out:

http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...ard_id=13&model=VH226H&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 29, 2010)

My htpc gots to standby/sleep and it is connected to a tv via hdmi. Not sure what is different, try hibernate or standby mod.

Also check the power profile to be sure the monitor is set to turn off if idle a few minutes before sleep kicks in.


----------

